# Datei leeren



## qixx (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem..
Auf meinem Server habe ich eine Datei für einen Klickzähler.
Jetzt schreibe ich immer wieder die Anzahl der Downloads hinein,
jedoch packt er den neuen String mit allen Downloads hinter
die vorherigen Downloads.
Deshalb müsste ich wissen, wie ich eine Datei leeren kann, sodass
gar nichts in ihr steht. Ich kann die Datei nicht löschen und neu
erstellen lassen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das realisieren könnte?

Danke im Voraus!


MfG
qixx


----------



## qixx (23. Juli 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.

Thema kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## timestamp (23. Juli 2010)

Für alle die das gleiche Problem haben:
Eine Datei leeren kann man so:

```
$handle = fopen("datei.endung", "w"); //w Überschreibt die Datei
fclose($handle);
```

Natürlich kann man auch direkt seinen neuen Text in die Dateischreiben, wenn man überschreiben wählt. Der Vollständigkeit halber:

```
$handle = fopen("datei.endung", "a"); //a hängt an die Datei an
```


----------



## saftmeister (23. Juli 2010)

Oder noch etwas eleganter:


```
ftruncate($handle, 0);
```

Oder ohne die Datei zu öffnen:

```
unlink('file.ext');
touch('file.ext');
```


----------

